# Hackintosh avec macOS Catalina



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (9 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais faire un "Hackintosh" avec mon PC de bureau.
J'ai suivi à la lettre le tuto de OpenCore ici > https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/
Je voudrais bien installer le macOS Catalina.
Voici mon EFI avec le config.plist > https://www.cjoint.com/c/LDjpNhUsaFB
Mais quand je lance la clé USB au démarrage du PC j'ai ce message :







Voici ma config :


> Système d'exploitation Windows 11 Professionnel 64-bit, Processeur Intel Core i7 10700K @ 3.80GHz Technologie Comet Lake, RAM 16 Go, Carte mère Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd. H470 HD3 (U3E1), Graphiques Intel UHD Graphics 630 (Gigabyte), Stockage SSD 500 GO, Audio Realtek High Definition Audio.


Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Merci d'avance.
a+


----------



## boninmi (9 Avril 2022)

Je n'y connais rien mais en cherchant en ligne ça dit que tu dois mettre "vault" sur "Optionnal" .
Fais une recherche sur la phrase compète "OC: configuration requires vault but no vault provided"  :






						r/hackintosh - OC: Configuration requires vault but no vault provided!
					

19 votes and 27 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (9 Avril 2022)

Merci, je vais tester


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (9 Avril 2022)

Ok c'est bien réglé merci 

Mais j'ai un autre problème, il y a bien des instructions qui s'affichent mais à près plus rien j'ai mon écran qui s'éteint et je ne peux plus rien faire ?
Nouveau EFI avec le config.plist >https://www.cjoint.com/c/LDjq4A0uEAB
J'ai fait une vidéo du problème ici >https://www.cjoint.com/c/LDjrg3VEHDB

a+


----------



## boninmi (9 Avril 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Ok c'est bien réglé merci
> 
> Mais j'ai un autre problème, il y a bien des instructions qui s'affichent mais à près plus rien j'ai mon écran qui s'éteint et je ne peux plus rien faire ?
> Nouveau EFI avec le config.plist >https://www.cjoint.com/c/LDjq4A0uEAB
> ...


Comme je n'y connais rien, comment as-tu fait sur le plan pratique pour passer à "Optionnal" ?
Ensuite je ne sais pas comment l'installation se passe, il faut peut-être du temps, où on n'a plus la main, cela expliquerait-il l'écran noir ??? As-tu une expérience antérieure avec un autre système macOS ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (9 Avril 2022)

Alors pour le plan pratique, je les fais avec le tuto de OpenCore et avec les Apps "ProperTree-master" et "GenSMBIOS-master".
Non, c'est pas le problème du temps car je n'ai plus rien du tout même si j’attends 2 à 3 min.
Oui, j'ai eu des expériences avec les systèmes macOS mais pour faire un "Hackintosh" j'ai peu d'expérience.


----------



## boninmi (9 Avril 2022)

Dans la discussion déjà citée je trouve aussi une question relative à un problème d'écran noir. C'est un site anglophone, je ne sais pas si tu lis l'anglais. Il y a peut-être des forums plus spécifiques à rechercher.






						r/hackintosh - PowerColor rx 6600 xt fighter Black screen
					

8 votes and 32 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Avril 2022)

Merci, je vais tester les astuces


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Avril 2022)

J'ai fait des tests avec :
-v keepsyms=1 debug=0x100 alcid=1 gdpmod=pikera
ou
-v keepsyms=1 debug=0x100 alcid=1 -wegnoegpu

Mais le problème persiste !

Est-ce que c'est normal que ma clé USB de 8 Go fait à peine 482 Mo ?

Il y a personne d'autre qui pourrait m'aider ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Avril 2022)

Dans le Bios j'ai bien désactivé :
Secure Boot, VT-d, CFG-LOCK, et j'ai mis sur Autre SE et AHCI.


----------



## boninmi (10 Avril 2022)

Désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider davantage. Je n'ai fait que faire de la recherche en ligne, je ne vois rien de plus que te dire de continuer à fouiller de la même façon dans les sites spécialisés ou dans les diverses discussions de la présente rubrique (voir en bas de cette page par exemple) et/ou espérer une intervention plus pointue que la mienne ici même.

Cordialement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Avril 2022)

Je te remercie encore pour ton aide


----------

